# Hydraulic pump?



## Crappiefry (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a 2007 Farm Pro 40 hp that struggles to lift the front loader or cutting deck once the engine has been worked. No idea what the deal is. Fluid levels are good. 
Any ideas why the hydraulics don’t work once the tractor is warmed up?


----------

